# Jarvis Walker?



## itimeman (Feb 24, 2003)

Has anyone tried any of the Jarvis Walker rods or reels. I was thinking about buying a surf combo and the price didn't seem that bad. Any suggestion?


----------



## iowabohunk (Feb 5, 2003)

itimeman, I got one off of e Bay for $36 from James tackel.Its a 12'Jarvis Walker tuff tip spinning rod.I plan to bring this rod to Vero Beach this spring when I visit this May.I dont know anything surf rods or surf fishing,but I have tied a lot of fresh water rods and this one appears to be well built and is good looking.Not much help but its all I know.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I have the JW 2000 reel. It's about the size of a Penn 4400. It's worked great for schoolie sized stripers on light line. I picked it up on eBay for $15. Havent' really tested the drag too much but it is smooth and casts nice.


----------



## itimeman (Feb 24, 2003)

thanks for the help


----------

